# Programming Universal Remote for Dish



## mikejake (Jun 23, 2006)

About a month ago my 2nd Remote began to die on me. I would move all over my room to a certain angle until it finally change the channel. After getting new batterys and dealing with Dish Customer Service I decided to buy a universal remote since they said it would cost me something like $45 for a replacement.

I got some cheap RCA universal at first since it said it supported dish. It worked fine when I decided to program it on the first TV with the receiver on it. Could never get it to work on my 2nd TV. Got a more expensive Phillips Universal Remote and I still can program it on my 2nd TV. This is driving me nuts. 

Is it possible to use a universal remote on the 2nd tv that does not have the receiver ???

If so can anyone drop me some tips how they got it done.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Note that I haven't done this because I don't have a reciever that has two seperate inputs for remotes... but, here are the two tricks you need to keep in mind:


1) Each remote has to be programmed for the proper channel. This lets your receiver know which remote is requesting information. You need to program that into the remote somehow, because it appends that code to every command that goes out. You need to find which channel each remote is set to (the info page on the reciever probably) and then make sure each remote is set to that channel. By default, both remotes are probably channel 1.


2) The second remote is UHF so that it can go through walls. You SHOULD be able to get one of those IF->UHF-IF remote extenders to deal with that (I assume you have, but want to be thorough.)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If by second TV you mean you don't have a receiver in that room but it is a secondary TV off a receiver in another room? If that is the case I doubt a cheap RCA supports UHF. Like Koralis said you'd need a UHF to IR converter in the room with the second TV. 

If, on the other hand, you have a second receiver in the room with the 2nd TV, if you make sure that the remote address of both receivers is the same the same remote should control both.


----------



## mikejake (Jun 23, 2006)

koralis said:


> Note that I haven't done this because I don't have a reciever that has two seperate inputs for remotes... but, here are the two tricks you need to keep in mind:
> 
> 1) Each remote has to be programmed for the proper channel. This lets your receiver know which remote is requesting information. You need to program that into the remote somehow, because it appends that code to every command that goes out. You need to find which channel each remote is set to (the info page on the reciever probably) and then make sure each remote is set to that channel. By default, both remotes are probably channel 1.


oh that sounds about right. Too bad the manual gives me help on that.



> 2) The second remote is UHF so that it can go through walls. You SHOULD be able to get one of those IF->UHF-IF remote extenders to deal with that (I assume you have, but want to be thorough.)


remote extenders??

My remote is a Philips Universal Digital Satellite ( Direct Replacement for Direct Tv & Dish). It says nothing about UHF-IF though ;/


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

mikejake said:


> About a month ago my 2nd Remote began to die on me. I would move all over my room to a certain angle until it finally change the channel. After getting new batterys and dealing with Dish Customer Service I decided to buy a universal remote since they said it would cost me something like $45 for a replacement.
> 
> I got some cheap RCA universal at first since it said it supported dish. It worked fine when I decided to program it on the first TV with the receiver on it. Could never get it to work on my 2nd TV. Got a more expensive Phillips Universal Remote and I still can program it on my 2nd TV. This is driving me nuts.
> 
> ...


The TV2 remote is a UHF remote. You need a DISH Network UHF remote to operate it. I don't know of a universal remote that operates on the correct UHF frequency with DISH Network codes preprogrammed into it. :grin:


----------



## mikejake (Jun 23, 2006)

boba said:


> The TV2 remote is a UHF remote. You need a DISH Network UHF remote to operate it. I don't know of a universal remote that operates on the correct UHF frequency with DISH Network codes preprogrammed into it. :grin:


so I HAVE to buy a replacement remote for about $50??


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you hurry and get there in the next 60 seconds, you can have these three for $20 including shipping:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190000451575
Search for DISH 6.0 remote to find cheaper singles.

EDIT - Look for 4.0 UHF Pro too - I think they will look like the one that came with a 322.


----------



## ban_cable (Dec 7, 2005)

CABill said:


> If you hurry and get there in the next 60 seconds, you can have these three for $20 including shipping:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190000451575
> Search for DISH 6.0 remote to find cheaper singles.
> 
> EDIT - Look for 4.0 UHF Pro too - I think they will look like the one that came with a 322.


Just cancel and sign up with Dish under another person name to waive the remote control fee. Even cheaper programming price too.


----------

